
Marco Rubio Pushes to Block Low-Cost, High-Speed Broadband - tjakab
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/14/marco-rubio-pushes-to-block-low-cost-high-speed-broadband/?comments=1#comments
======
alistproducer2
This is actually an interesting case study. government closest to the people
(municipalities) want to provide a public service. States decide they want to
help defend the Telecom Industry and use state power to block such efforts.
The FCC issues a rule trying to prevent the states from killing the municipal
programs. Who is right?

------
bsg75
Are there cases where muni-broadband would depend on commercial carrier
interconnects, making this a complicated issue?

Or is this simply the lobby dollars at work?

